# Vertical New Braunfels Smoker - Opinions?



## brandonb (Aug 14, 2011)

Looking to finally buy a charcoal smoker to go with my gas and electric ones. Found this one on craigslist for $175 and would hope to get it lower. Anyone have it or know anything about it?

Thanks!


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 14, 2011)

I have and and I love it. Don't use it much except to cold smoke in since getting my GOSM Big Block. It looks brand new. I would jump on it for that price. Then the first thing i would do is make a charcoal basket. Good luck

Robert


----------



## brandonb (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! How good is it at maintaining temps? I'm debating between this and a WSM (which I know is great at keeping temps), but I really like the style of this one.


----------



## fishwrestler (Aug 14, 2011)

With a basket it stays right at 225-250 for 8 hours easy, IT does take a little getting use to,. I went from this to propane so i learned on a charcoal. I would never sell mine. I love it. still use it for long smokes when i have time to paly with it.

For that price you cant beeat it and it looks brand new

Robert


----------

